# [solved] lighttpd lässt sich nicht starten

## Treborius

hier mal ein beispiel :

/etc/init.d/lighttpd start --debug

```

+ start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /usr/sbin/lighttpd --pidfile /var/run

/lighttpd.pid -- -f /etc/lighttpd/lighttpd.conf

+ eend 1                                                                  [ !! ]

```

ich denke das problem sind beiden -- ohne angabe eines parameters

kennt wer das problem?

----------

## V10lator

Das -- dürfte schon richtig sein, es sagt ja nur das die folgenden Parameter an lighttpd und nicht an den start-stop-daemon gehen.

Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem, verursacht durch ein fehlerhaftes, selbst geschriebenes init Script. Der Fehler machte sich auch erst nach der Umstellung auf OpenRC bemerkbar und behinderte den Start mehrerer anderer Scripte.

Ansonsten habe ich gerade keine Idee.  :Sad: 

//EDIT: Kannst du denn lighttpd mit folgendem Kommando fehlerfrei starten:

```
/usr/sbin/lighttpd -f /etc/lighttpd/lighttpd.conf
```

?

//EDIT: Evtl. hilft es dir auch mal den Befehl

```
start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /usr/sbin/lighttpd --pidfile /var/run/lighttpd.pid -- -f /etc/lighttpd/lighttpd.conf
```

zu Erklären, er sagt:

der start-stop-daemon soll den Befehl (Das Programm) starten (--start), dabei soll er die Klappe halten (--quiet). Der auszuführende Befehl ist /usr/sbin/lighttpd (--exec /usr/sbin/lighttpd) und die PID soll unter /var/run/lighttpd.pid hinterlegt werden (--pidfile /var/run/lighttpd.pid). Die folgenden Parameter soll der strart-stop-daemon dem Befehl mit übergeben (--): -f /etc/lighttpd/lighttpd.conf - Wobei dieser Parameter lighttpd die Anweisung gibt dieses config File zu benutzen.  :Wink: 

Du merkst also, die von dir gepostete Zeile ist syntaktisch korrekt, nur etwas unleserlich. Leserlicher (aber identisch) wäre z.B.:

```
start-stop-daemon --quiet --pidfile /var/run/lighttpd.pid --start  --exec /usr/sbin/lighttpd  -- -f /etc/lighttpd/lighttpd.conf
```

Es würde sich genauso lesen wie es da steht:

Sei still, hau die PID nach /var/run/lighttpd.pid, starte den Befehl /usr/sbin/lighttpd und übergib ihm den Parameter -f /etc/lighttpd/lighttpd.conf  :Wink: 

----------

## Treborius

 *V10lator wrote:*   

> 
> 
> //EDIT: Kannst du denn lighttpd mit folgendem Kommando fehlerfrei starten:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

nein, es war mein fehler

beim manuellen starten bekam ich die fehlermeldung 

```

2011-06-11 06:26:44: (network.c.203) socket failed: Address family not supported by protocol

```

irgendwie habe ich wohl beim letzten update ipv6 unterstützung ausgeschaltet,

ich habe nun in der /etc/lighttpd/lighttpd.conf ipv6 auch erstmal explizit unterdrückt

btw : titel geändert von "openrc, einige initskripte funktionieren nicht" in siehe obeb

----------

